# Cooper French, London



## johnwm (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi Folks

I have been left an old pocket watch and I am trying to find anything out about it.

I have tried googling for the makers name and got absolutely nowhere.

It is open faced, about 51mm (inch and seven-eighths) across. The face appears to be gold with no makers mark, but has a finely chased picture of a peacock and 2 flower swags. It has roman numerals and a secondary second hand. The back of the case is engine-turned, with a small plain cartouche. There is a double row of embossing round the rim. Opening the outer back shows 2 key holes and trhe wording "DETACHED LEVER", "13 JEWELS", "No 8430", "COOPER FRENCH, LONDON". The inner face of the back has what appears to be a crown hallmark, the letters "HW" and the number 8430. I can see no markings inside the inner case other than the serial number 8430.

Any information will be gratefully received, Thank you for looking.


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hello John and welcome to the forum.

A complete set of photos of your watch including the movement would be of help if you can post those.

Then we can all pitch in and try and help.

Regards

David


----------



## johnwm (Dec 1, 2013)

I am being a bit thick here. I can't see any method of uploading imaages. The image button is requesting a URL and MyMedia link seems to assuime I have something uploaded already. What am I missing please?


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

John you will need to follow the instructions this topic http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637 in order to post the pictures


----------



## johnwm (Dec 1, 2013)

Thank you very much for the guidance.

The pics are all in a set on flickr, but this site doesn't allow flickr URLs. You can see the whole set at http://www.flickr.co...157638344379706

Let me know if that is not OK and I will try and find somewhere else to upload


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Try as I might I am unable to identify that mark below the letters HW. I've tried all the usual culprits i.e. Switzerland, Germany, France etc but to no avail.

To my untrained and inexperienced eyes, the movement appears to be of Swiss manufacture designed for the export market (Fast Slow by the regulator arm).

Hopefully someone more knowledgeable than myself will be able to assist you.


----------



## johnwm (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks for your efforts. I'm sure there are other experts out there.


----------

